# Advice - Is this a good food?



## MouseMischief (Feb 25, 2011)

I've read through many of the posts here, and on other sites too. I spent some time looking through foods at the pet store today and found one that looks to be alright. Here are the ingredients:

Dehydrated alfalfa meal, wheat middlings, dehulled soybean meal, ground oats, soybean hulls, cane molasses, ground wheat, dried beet pulp, chopped timothy hay, steam-rolled oats, heat-pressed soybeans, heat-pressed barley, calcium carbonate, pine cones, dehydrated carrots, dicalcium phosphate, dried yeast, dehydrated goji berry, dehydrated apples, dried red clover tops, dried hibiscus flowers, dried chamomile flowers, salt, freeze dried peas, ground flax seeds, ground raspberry leaf, ground dandelion leaf, ground peppermint leaf, dried bay leaf, veghetable oil, l-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate, dried rose petals, anise oil, yucca schidigera extract, dried lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, dried lactobacillus casei fermentation product, dried enterococcus faecium fermentation product, dried bifidobacterium bifidum fermentation product, dried aspergillus oryzae fermentation product, tortula dried yeast, potassium sulfate, magnesium sulfate, choline chloride, magnesium oxide, vitamin A supplement, vitamin E supplement, vitamin D3 supplement, niacin supplement, vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin supplement, d-calcium pantothenate, menadione dimethylpyrimidinol bisulphate, biotin, folic acid, thiamine mononitrate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, dl-methionine, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, manganese sulfate, ethylenediamine dihydriodide, copper sulfate, cobalt sulfate, sodium selenate

Analysis is 16% crude protein, 4% crude fat, 15% crude fiber, 13% moisture, 1% calcium

I'd like advice on what makes this particular food good or bad. There is no corn, and no sunflower seeds, it's high but not astronomical in protein, and contains a lot of foods that a wild mouse would eat (seeds and flower parts for example). Any input would be most appreciated.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi Mousemischief welcome, Looks good at the beginning then you get down the list to the menadione dimethylpyrimidinol bisulphates,pyridoxine hydrochlorides etc.What are these chemicals.? alot of the other items are dried out, or steamed, heat pressed does not seem a natural feed Im not saying its not any good but it is all processed .


----------

